# Honey has just given birth



## Honey&Winston (Aug 21, 2008)

At 7:50 she started pushing at 9pm it was all over, she gave birth to 1 boy silver and 1 black and white girl she is a lot smaller than the boy and very weak i just hope she makes it. The big boy was the first born and he was breech so had to be quick with him
When we take the male away she freak's out but when we take the small girl aways shes not botherd at all,think shes trying to tell us something










This is the 2 pup's just after they were born,you can see the size differance











Jo, honey, winston and babies


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

awww what pretty babies hope the female makes it, keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Congrats, but if you notice the lil female not eating, I would force feed her, and notify your vet right away. There is a runt in every litter, just because she is smaller doesnt mean she isnt healthy.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Oh they are so cute, Zoey only weighed 1.8 oz at birth and she had to be bottle fed every 2 hours and now she is jut just great, I hope the little girl is OK. Where are you from?


----------



## cocopuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Congrats on the new pups. I can't wait to see both of them in a few weeks and see how much they have changed.


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

Congratulations Honey!! The babies are too cute, hope all goes smoothly for them.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

Great news all the best with your babies


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

They are so cute!


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Your babies are adorable! I sure hope the black and white female makes it.


----------



## LoveSpell (Mar 11, 2008)

Awww so cute. Keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awww, sweet little babies! I hope the little girl starts perking up.


----------



## Honey&Winston (Aug 21, 2008)

Munchkin CSC said:


> Congrats, but if you notice the lil female not eating, I would force feed her, and notify your vet right away. There is a runt in every litter, just because she is smaller doesnt mean she isnt healthy.


went to the vets today he suggested supplementing her feed which i started doing she took some down.


----------



## Honey&Winston (Aug 21, 2008)

Zoey's Mom said:


> Oh they are so cute, Zoey only weighed 1.8 oz at birth and she had to be bottle fed every 2 hours and now she is jut just great, I hope the little girl is OK. Where are you from?


thank you. im from England, a town called Romford. ive started bottle feeding this little girl too


----------



## OrchardLane (Aug 30, 2008)

Congratulations on the babies!! They are so cute!! 

I wouldn't fret too much right now. 

In the womb there is competition among the babies while they are in there. There is usually a "nutrient/resource" piggy wiggy in every litter. 

When you have a litter of 2 you can notice a more pronounced difference as piggy wiggy didn't have to compete with 2 or 3 + other babies - just one. 

Just make sure the little girl is suckling, at the right body temperature and is going to the bathroom - monitor her weight gain more closely. You may need to step in and feed her yourself and manage her bowel movements for her. It is a lot of work but worth it in the end.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Honey&Winston said:


> thank you. im from England, a town called Romford. ive started bottle feeding this little girl too



Just up the road from me.............lovely babies, one day id love a silver girl!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

great looking babies good luck


----------



## z4girl (Apr 18, 2008)

soooo cute! post photos as they grow please!


----------



## Honey&Winston (Aug 21, 2008)

the weights are as follows:
Boy - 4oz 3g
Girl - 1oz 20g

you can see now what a big difference there is.


----------



## Honey&Winston (Aug 21, 2008)

z4girl said:


> soooo cute! post photos as they grow please!


i will definately


----------



## Diablo (Sep 4, 2008)

Fingers cross for puppies, spesially for lil female :love1:


----------



## Trinity (Aug 25, 2008)

Honey&Winston said:


> thank you. im from England, a town called Romford. ive started bottle feeding this little girl too


I live in Harlow and if u want a baby sitter im ur chick!!!
AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
i love the colour of the boy!
Will you keep one?
or two?
lol i'd be a rubbish breeder, i'd sell none!  I'd have an excuse to keep everyone.

My cat had babies, and i had to feed one of them like how u gotta feed ur little girl. And theyre great, although i was walking round like the walking dead!!
XXXXXXXXX Hope ur managing to get some sleep hun.
Give mum n babies a kissy from us x


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Fynn was only 1-1/2 ozs when she was born so about same size as the girl.


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Congrats Honey!! The babies are adorable. I will definitely keep my fingers crossed for the little girl!


----------



## Honey&Winston (Aug 21, 2008)

Trinity said:


> I live in Harlow and if u want a baby sitter im ur chick!!!
> AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
> i love the colour of the boy!
> Will you keep one?
> ...


 Hello Karen

Ill be keeping the girl 100%,but the boy will be up for sale in 8-10 weeks,if mike dosnt grow to attached to him!!!!
His colour is amazing,but we can't keep them all because he will be competing with the winst' LoL

So if you know anyone that may want a stunning little boy let us know:coolwink::coolwink:


----------



## roosterbob (May 2, 2008)

Congrats on the beautiful Chihuahua puppies!


----------



## Rah (May 3, 2007)

My granddad lives in Romford  

Good luck with your puppies, I wish them all the best for growing up good and strong!


----------



## z4girl (Apr 18, 2008)

Honey&Winston said:


> i will definately


I keep checking to see if there are new photos.....give us a tidbit! They are just sooo cute! Sending well wishes for both to stay healthy.


----------



## ki ki lou (Mar 12, 2008)

well done honey, hope they are all well and the little one make's it


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Congratulations! They are adorable.


----------



## Honey&Winston (Aug 21, 2008)

Even through our best effots unfortunatley the little girl died today honey and i are so upset she is really depressed i have replaced the puppy with a small teddy with the scent of the little one but i think she has realised it is not the puppy. any suggestions to perk her up and concentrat on the little boy?


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Ohh, im so sorry! Im not a breeder but i would take the toy away and let her concentrate on the boy.


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

So sorry to hear this. RIP little one.


----------



## shias-mommy (Aug 10, 2008)

aw i wish you the best of luck!! i hope she makes it!


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Aww that's so sad, I'm so sorry to hear this  I'm sure Honey will be okay, just give her a couple days, she just lost her baby she will feel sad at first


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

So sorry to hear this. I know you were going be keeping her! How horrible. RIP little girl.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Sorry about the little girl  Just don't blame yourself sometimes there are underlying complications not just the size. It might be easier to do what Donna suggested and take away the toy so she isn't distracted.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2008)

I'am so sorry to hear about the loss of you little one ........I would take the toy away because she my be put off looking after the other pup........i wish you luck with your little one....... all the best ..Angie


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I am so sorry about the little girl. Now there is a new puppy at the Bridge. RIP.


----------



## Honey&Winston (Aug 21, 2008)

Honeys doing really well, little boy nicknamed Arnie by my BF is gaining weight really quickly hes a really healthy pup


----------



## z4girl (Apr 18, 2008)

He is sooooo cute! Looks like he is growing pretty fast too.

I am really sorry about the little girl though! Another cute puppy in heaven for sure!


----------



## OrchardLane (Aug 30, 2008)

Very sad about the baby girl but you did the very best you could, sometimes these things happen. 

The little man is too cute though!! Look at him grow!


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Sorry to hear about the little girl, it is hard when that happens. Mum normally knows when they aren't going to make it. 

I would take away the toy, she will forget about the little boy - somehow they find it much easier to forget than we do.


----------



## bindi boo (Jul 2, 2008)

hes a beauty  and so is momma. bindis mum is called honey too


----------



## bindi boo (Jul 2, 2008)

aww im so sorry about the little girl  so sad.. at least the little boy is healthy though


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

awwww, bless her little heart. Rest in peace sweetie. The boy is beautful, congradulations. I am sorry that you had to experience the loss of your little girl.


----------



## Honey&Winston (Aug 21, 2008)

thank u all for al your kind comments


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

I am so sorry that you lost the little girl. My condolences.


----------

